

Show HN: Send cool postcards - weekend project - Swizec
http://notmakingitbetter.com/

======
dmix
I sent a card.

Feedback:

Let me upload a pic, having to upload it to dropbox + link it was an
inconvenience.

More information about shipping or how long it takes to send out/receive would
be help.

Also a follow up email confirming the order would be nice. I only received the
paypal one.

Edit: Just noticed it used Backbone. Very smooth.

~~~
Swizec
Agreed, uploading could be easier. It also needs a scraper so people can link
a website (especially things like imgur).

Definitely something to iterate on :)

Right now I just wanted to see if people would even send cards in the first
place.

------
kiwidrew
Awesome. I like seeing the price right there on the front page. It's not clear
if you support sending postcards to international addresses, though. Is it $2
to anywhere in the world? (That's fantastic value if so, because it's 98 cents
just for the postage for an international postcard sent from the USA.)

~~~
Swizec
Unless the post office's price listing was lying, it should be international
yeah :)

------
trusko
Good job! Do you mind to share which service you use to send snail mail? And,
comparison of different services? If not I do understand.

------
vectorpush
Effective design, no splash page, no ads, no bullshit, just fill it out and
go. Very cool.

------
ecaroth
cool idea, similar to another product I saw at minneDemo last week, zyngram
(<https://zyngram.com/>)

------
tadruj
some recent postcards remind me on 4chan/b/

~~~
Swizec
_sigh_ people sure are silly ...

